# hi-res screen captures



## rosencrants (Jun 8, 2003)

hey, doing a print project in which i want to use screen captures of the osx windows, icons, etc. i have found lots of good screen capture software aside from the grab app that is embeded in os x, but none seem to allow for higher resolutions than 72 dpi. that just wont do for a print project. anyone have any idea about an app or workaround to getting high res captures? would be MUCH appreciated. 

xo, r


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 8, 2003)

Probably some fractal picture improving filters (for Photoshop) might improve the image quality enough. And there are some programs that allow to improve the digital image quality and sharpness a lot - ASAP i see a friend that knows some names for such filters and programs online, i ask him and let know.


----------



## LazzaBoyMan (Jun 8, 2003)

The problem is that the images are drawn at 72dpi on screen so when you do a screen capture you can only achieve 72dpi!

Tips.

1. Use the greatest resoultion screen that you can (1024 x 768 on my CRT iMac)
2. Open the images in Photoshop (or similar) and set the resoultion to 300dpi, Photoshop will then reduce the dimensions to the maximum possible
3. Insert you image(s) in you documents at 30% or so

The above will give the best possible quality if you are printing on a ptinting press.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 8, 2003)

One trick I have found works even better is to resample the image more than once, say go to 150 dpi at the size you want, then go up to 300dpi. If you give your computer a few steps to resample the image it may come out less "blocky" and "j-peggy" because Photoshop has had some space to perform interpolating calculations with regard to the image quality. Also, change the image from a jpg to a tif as soon in this process as you can so you can get away from the propensity of jpgs to be "blocky" in order to save memory space and still look like a sharp picture on screen but not in print. 

Cheers!


----------

